
The University of Missouri's Tim Tai and the Weaponization of Safe Space l - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/11/how-campus-activists-are-weaponizing-the-safe-space/415080/?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=iosapp&amp;single_page=true
======
bedhead
Genuinely terrifying stuff. Ultra-orthodox liberalism is surpassing everyone's
wildest imaginations and proving that extremism is agnostic in which side of
the political spectrum it affects. I'm nearly speechless about it all, every
day there is another inconceivable event that transpires on college campuses.
It's a disease.

